# End of life liver cancer need decision



## helenwiener (Aug 25, 2012)

My dog was just diagnosed with liver cancer . Told she only has several weeks to live. Can't decide when to end her suffering. Please help. She's a retired seeing eye dog, 12 years old. The most perfect creature in the world and she and I are in pain.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I’m so very sorry. This is devastating.
The only way to know is to follow your heart and assess her quality of life. You are the one who best knows your girl, and you will pick up on the clues do what you know is best, when it’s time.
I wish you strength through this heartbreak. Belly rubs and snout kisses to Pixie.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Tough times. I can relate. Wishing you strength. You will know.... Give her a soft scratch under her chin, since I am a stranger to her 😉


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

When my vet told me my little guy had advanced prostrate cancer, he told me to take him home and spoil him for a week
or so. I did, he got all the Hagen Daz he wanted that week. 
So very sorry for you and you friend. Better a day too early than a hour too late. Don't let your buddy suffer.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm so sorry! I will never forget how sad I was when I had to put my Hearing Ear dog down. Even in the euthanasia room, he was still doing his job, listening to the sounds coming from the other side of the door... 😢 

You know her best, and are the best one to evaluate her quality of life. Try your best to be realistic about it, and don't let her suffer.

Two things I can tell you from experience: it never gets any easier, and you will ALWAYS second-guess yourself afterwards. 

If you google 'assessing dog's quality of life', there are numerous articles online that will help you assess this, and aid you in making a decision.


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

If she is “suffering” as your post indicates, then I would think the decision has been made for you.

I just put one of my females down two weeks ago at 11.5 y/o. It’s a gut wrenching decision no matter how many dogs you’ve had to put down.

If any of my dogs are suffering (beyond any further care helping), then my decision becomes almost immediate. I’m not good postponing the inevitable, but that’s me. 

I truly wish you the best in whatever decision you make. It’s hard, but objectivity is critical at these stages.

Godspeed to your pup!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

With my last beloved cancer dog, when we got the diagnosis, I told my vet that he was quarterbacking the oncologist and integrative care services, and his most-important job was now to oversee my dog's quality of life and pain management, and tell me when to say goodbye. I tasked him with ensuring that sweet old dog wouldn't suffer just because I wasn't ready to let my friend go. My vet took that job very seriously. 

I didn't want to let my own shattered heart cause me to selfishly hold on longer than I should, but I didn't have the emotional distance to make the decision on my own. He knew my dog well, so I could trust him to see the situation clearly. There was a day when he said gently but firmly, "It's time."

Please have that conversation with a trusted vet, and believe them when they tell you.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

My father in law has been a vet all his life and he told me once that most people wait too long with the dreaded decision. But he did too when it came to his own dogs. It's just so crazy difficult and emotional to go through this.


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> My father in law has been a vet all his life and he told me once that most people wait too long with the dreaded decision. But he did too when it came to his own dogs. It's just so crazy difficult and emotional to go through this.


So right, but it is about the animal.


----------



## firefighterw (Feb 12, 2020)

I've always felt it better to do it "too soon" than too late. I'd rather risk that I might've missed one more day with them than risk that they will spend a day in pain.

In the end it's all about making that selfless and final loving decision for them. I don't envy you, I've done it many times. I wish y'all peace.


----------



## helenwiener (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you all. It was a wrenching decision, but it was made. It gets harder each day she's not here with me. Play Pixie, play.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Wishing you peace and solace at this sad time, Helen.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Sorry for your loss. May you find peace! Run free little one!


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Very sorry for your loss. But you should be proud that you saw a shepherd through to 12 years plus, and I'm sure you have many great memories.


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your girl. Just know you did right in giving her the last important act of kindness and love we can offer them.


----------

